# RA5 dropped from helicopter in route to museum



## R-2800 (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't know if this is true or not but, I've read that Air Victory Museum was receiving a RA5 Vigilante, or some other plane, I belong to this museum and forgot to ask them last time i was there  It was being transported by helicopter and the winds picked up and it fell in Freehold NJ. It was never recovered?? I went by that way and saw a very large plane in front of somones house. It was definitely a military jet. I guess he retrieved it himself? and it has been there ever since????


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2007)

That would be one big helicopter.


----------

